# Have you any tips for space saving in a motorhome



## bonnieboo (Apr 27, 2009)

If you have a tip for saving space in a motorhome or any useful gadgets it would be great to know about them.
I am always looking for innovative ideas .
It will be great to share these tips and ideas with the other members
Thanks
Jakki


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

yeh get rid of any kids and shed loads of space appears!


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

If there are only two of you then remove the large moveable table and replace it with one 600mm dia. with the cantilever arm secured to the side of the seat.


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

a flat screen tv with built in dvd/free view/photo viewer 
ipod and 12v/battery travel docking station 
E reader 
wine in a box 
chapter


----------



## 101578 (Oct 28, 2006)

Dare i say leave h/swmo at home!
let's face it if he who should obey left me at home there would be more space for his beer and there'd be more beer :lol:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

In our Autotrail we had the Swivel Chair and it was always in the way.
We removed it and bought a blanket box from Argos.
Made a cushion for it and it is a seat but we store spare food for long holidays and Wine and the Beers in it, so very handy.
We also keep the bathroom door closed across the kitchen and built a cupboard in the bathroom for all the Flannels toilet rolls, shampoo, and cleaning stuff.


----------



## 101578 (Oct 28, 2006)

Lots more room in bed too, thus giving him more room for more beer :lol:


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Jakki,

Microfibre towels save loads of space compared with the fluffy sort.

The only way to save space for beer is to drink it. That makes room for more beer. 8) 

SD


----------



## bonnieboo (Apr 27, 2009)

It seems a lot of beer drinking goes on in this club ha ha.

Lots of great ideas so far. keep them coming
Jakki xx


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

Leaky said:


> Lots more room in bed too, thus giving him more room for more beer :lol:


and it would be quieter


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

and probably more fragrant!    :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Really, really check out your kitchen cupboards. Cutlery drawers are usually full of excess items, and they weigh loads too. 
Do you need windbreak and awning and sun screen.

Cushions and armrests, getting in the way, or useful.

Loose carpets, get 'em out.

Leaflets, how many are there out of date?

etc, etc


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

Rope, ties, TV hookup cable, folding bucket etc all stow inside the spare wheel.
Use a lot of what used to be called Terry Clips - now called tool clips to store wrenches and some other tools in the engine compartment (nothing flammable).
Also use clips to hold stuff on the roof of lockers - even wine glasses go there.
4-inch soil pipe with screw-type stop ends holds windbreak under body.
Water pipe and adaptors around neck of gas bottle (ensure quick access to shut-off valve, though).
Patrick


----------



## bonnieboo (Apr 27, 2009)

I found a great item this week end. it is a flexi tub. it is as stated flexible and could be used as a bag to get the shopping or as a tub. it is about 18 inches high and can be used for putting the washing up in, the washing in, your feet in, the dog in, the cold beers in and can be used to store things in until you need it. £2.95 from Tesco.
Jakki


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Hang Storage nets over the back of the driver/passenger seats. Hanging shoe storage compartments. Wardrobe hanger for clothes. Storage bags for duvets/pillows. About a year ago Lidl had some over-door hooks, perfect size for motorhome door thickness but would have been useless for domestic doors so I doubt if they'll ever do them again.

When you sit and look around there's usually plenty of wall space that's underused. We also fitted an under cupboard lcd tv/radio under the wine cupboard (why do they assume everybody drinks wine - we can't stand the stuff!) Beer rules and the realer the betterer!

JohnW


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

We use 5 stacking boxes in the garage, EHU cable and hose (in boot bags) in top box for easy access, BBQs, Tools, spare bulbs, fuses etc lower down according to frequency of use. I secure them with bungee cords to the holding down bolts. We also use supermarket baskets for shoes. I have to remove almost all to get the bikes in or out but its a two minute operation and no bother. We also carry collapsable boxes for trips to the supermarket, this saves unloading bags twice

Noel


----------



## 115672 (Aug 18, 2008)

We have a hymer 584 and the best thing ever was the table mod
Got the details of how to do it off MHF 
just type in table mod
Happy Daze 
Chrisboyo


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Looked to downsize cheyene for Tribute or other pvc.
Herself was not amused at the apparant lack of space.
We have a fixed bed and loads of stuff goes under it, chairs, ramps wellies,bits and bobs box, ehu, hose and loads of stuff we never use.
Over cab locker , satelite dish (used once in 3 years),fleece i thought that i had lost years ago.

You can`t have enough space she says,


dave P


----------



## sugdenr (Mar 13, 2008)

The old backpakers tip. Fill you motohome with everyhting you want to take, then when you are done take out 1/3 of that and leave it at home. Its amaxing how you can always live without that 1/3.


----------



## gibbo (May 1, 2005)

sugdenr said:


> The old backpakers tip. Fill you motohome with everyhting you want to take, then when you are done take out 1/3 of that and leave it at home. Its amaxing how you can always live without that 1/3.


I take that a bit further, put all your gear and money you are going to take on the bed. Discard 2/3 of gear and increase money by 2/3 :thumbright:


----------



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

if you have lose covers on your out side chairs put the covers under the bed or seats.


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

our friend has used a gutter pipe (workmen use them on their van roofs) and fixed it under his van , with ends on both ends and puts his wind breaks in there, if we have room under ours we're going to do it too! 
A remoska cooker, mini oven cooks loads of different things, it should be in the review section!
Pressure cooker and double skillet!


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Buy a new motorhome and then you have to empty the other one as you get rid and then take about 6 weeks to find out what you have forgotten to put back in the new one. Have a good sort out when old one is going and voila you realise all needless crap you have always been taking was essential all the time - simples!

Greenie


PS I miss Russell's Meerkat!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Raine said:


> our friend has used a gutter pipe . . . and fixed it under his van . . . if we have room under ours we're going to do it too!
> A remoska cooker, mini oven cooks loads of different things, it should be in the review section!
> Pressure cooker and double skillet!


You'll never get a Remoska, a pressure cooker *and *a double skillet in a gutter pipe Raine.

You'll have to leave one of them out!! 8O :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## 116388 (Sep 6, 2008)

bonnieboo said:


> If you have a tip for saving space in a motorhome or any useful gadgets it would be great to know about them.
> I am always looking for innovative ideas .
> It will be great to share these tips and ideas with the other members
> Thanks
> Jakki


Thankyou Jakki for starting such a useful topic and I have chuckled at the following beer posts! :lol:

Maybe not suitable for a new MH but I am refitting a boxy van that has 6'4" headroom. I might raise the floor by 6" leaving me storage throughout. Caution would be additional weight this would create and ability to reach things that slide to the back/sides.

A raised floor in a new MH done tastefully and professionally with carpet could be between the dining seats.

I think small storage attached to the MH door would not be too much of a hindrance, a thin cupboard for storing.... thin things.

How about a partition wall with shelves either side?

Also, my Dad did this at home many years ago, a double opening storage cupboard (again could become very heavy). This would be a 6" storage cupboard/shelf that closes onto a similar fixed cupboard behind. Very James Bond! Could be suited for keeping valuables behing it.

Shane.....


----------



## 106559 (Aug 19, 2007)

Vacuum bags for the wifes clothes frees up lots of beer space!


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

If like us you travel on longer trips with a spare set of bedding and towels, put them in a vacuum bag. Bulky items then take up far less room. If we don't have suitable weather or facilities to wash these big items whilst away we can simply swap the clean and dirty items and re-vacuum with a small hand-held vacuum cleaner (or just roll out the air if using the roll-up bags, although they are less effective.)


----------



## 106559 (Aug 19, 2007)

MrsW said:


> If like us you travel on longer trips with a spare set of bedding and towels, put them in a vacuum bag. Bulky items then take up far less room. If we don't have suitable weather or facilities to wash these big items whilst away we can simply swap the clean and dirty items and re-vacuum with a small hand-held vacuum cleaner (or just roll out the air if using the roll-up bags, although they are less effective.)


Therefore more beer room! Simple innit. :roll:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I do my bit to help create space - at the end of the trip as I unload the van I always ensure that all of the chocolate is taken out and disposed of............  

That system works very well and creates more space for more chocolate (or beer if you prefer, but then you have to take out all the beer at the end of the trip, if you get what I mean!). :? 

Dave

PS MrsW hasn't read this (yet)!


----------



## short-stick (Jul 23, 2007)

Ignore all the advice and buy a bigger van, I have so much room or so little excess kit I have empty cupboards... More room for beer, wine and cider.
I'm thinking of adding another water tank and separate pump and tap, fill it with wine straight from the vineyard, I'm wondering how big a tank I can get away with and drink before the wine goes off.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Patrick_Phillips said:


> Rope, ties, TV hookup cable, folding bucket etc all stow inside the spare wheel.
> Use a lot of what used to be called Terry Clips - now called tool clips to store wrenches and some other tools in the engine compartment (nothing flammable).
> Also use clips to hold stuff on the roof of lockers - even wine glasses go there.
> 4-inch soil pipe with screw-type stop ends holds windbreak under body.
> ...


Some damn good original tips there mate, Thanks.

Kev.


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

I agree with the microfibre. I have bought two towels in a bag that doubles as a facecloth. I bought them from Decathlon and think I shall go back for two more. 

I also got a day rucksack for £4 95. It comes in all colours. They were also selling T shirts - all sizes in the material that doesn't crease much and dries quickly.


----------



## bonnieboo (Apr 27, 2009)

Raine said:


> our friend has used a gutter pipe (workmen use them on their van roofs) and fixed it under his van , with ends on both ends and puts his wind breaks in there, if we have room under ours we're going to do it too!
> A remoska cooker, mini oven cooks loads of different things, it should be in the review section!
> Pressure cooker and double skillet!


I have been looking at these and they have a terrific write up, I am off to buy one tomorrow.
Jakki


----------



## bonnieboo (Apr 27, 2009)

I mean the Romoska cooker not the drain pipe ha ha :?


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

totally agree with Microfibre towels. they are worth their weight in gold, less bulky and dry quicker.

Save space and weight by not buying tinned soups, buy dried packet soup instead (much nicer too)

Use the oven to store bulky items like bread, cornflakes and veg.

Get a set of pans that have folding handles that can be stored inside each other.

Do an inspection every so often of those usefull items you bought on your travels thinking they come in handy. Have you actually used them yet. ?


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

Bought some Microfibre towels from Decathlon. They are normal towel size but where quite expensive at 10 euros each


----------



## bonnieboo (Apr 27, 2009)

Zozzer said:


> totally agree with Microfibre towels. they are worth their weight in gold, less bulky and dry quicker.
> 
> Save space and weight by not buying tinned soups, buy dried packet soup instead (much nicer too)
> 
> ...


Great idea to use the oven for storage, I have never thought to do this
Thanks
Jakki


----------



## Pixelpusher (Feb 26, 2007)

Depending on your usuage of course but we never need two gas cylinders - even after an 8 week trip we still had gas to spare with just one.

So, we travel with just one cylinder and use the spare space in the gas bottle locker to store the things we need to hand such as the fresh water and waste pipes, toilet chemicals, small bucket, paper towel and rubber gloves.

I must say looking through the previous posts I'm amazed at what you all carry around. Each to his or her own of course 

Colin


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

bonnieboo said:


> I mean the Romoska cooker not the drain pipe ha ha :?


You won't regret it Jakki.

Expensive, but brilliant bits of kit, and can be stored in the oven. 

Just bumped up a recipe for you. It's not in the new book.

See >> here <<

Beware though - instant waistline!! 8O 8O

Dave


----------



## bonnieboo (Apr 27, 2009)

Mmmmmm yum yum, thanks for that Dave.
The sad sole I am, I am looking forward to getting the Romoska on Saturday.
I use to look forward to a new dress but its cook pots now.
Mind you I use to get home at 5 am after a good night out. now I get up at 5 am.Dancing days over with now.

Jakki :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Suggest you consider the Standard size Jakki.

The big 'un is too big unless you need to cater for four quite regularly, and the little 'un is too little - even for one person. :?

Ignore most of the cooking times in the book - most things take 50 mins to an hour from cold, and generally speaking you will not seriously overcook anything if you leave it in a bit too long.

Try the minted lamb hocks from Iceland on the trivet _(get one of these as well)_ with some M&S partly cooked roast vegetables in the bottom. Very convenient for the truck, and quite delicious. 

One hock each needed as they are not very big.

Dave


----------



## bonnieboo (Apr 27, 2009)

All these lovely receipies. I cannot wait


----------



## bonnieboo (Apr 27, 2009)

I am now the proud owner of a Remoska and I am going to attempt to cook a roast dinner in it.

I am sure it will save a lot of space in the motorhome


----------



## 106559 (Aug 19, 2007)

bonnieboo said:


> I am now the proud owner of a Remoska and I am going to attempt to cook a roast dinner in it.
> 
> I am sure it will save a lot of space in the motorhome


Don't get too carried away or YOU may take up all the extra space plus!!! :lol: :lol: :roll:


----------



## bonnieboo (Apr 27, 2009)

Too late ha ha, its already there. 8O 8O


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Space is one thing but weight is another.
All these "Come in handy" things we drag around cost mpg and performance. 
All our American RVs had lots of storage space so I had to resort to keeping several empty cardboard boxes stashed at the back of all bays just in case my wife thought she could buy more 'stuff'. 

Have now moved the same empty boxes into the underbed storage in this Hobby. Silverscreens, bucket and 20L empty water container only leaves space for heavy beer and wine.

Ray.


----------



## bonnieboo (Apr 27, 2009)

Yes you are right, we have just had a sort out in the garage of the motorhome and we didnt need half of it.

Jakki :roll:


----------



## 106559 (Aug 19, 2007)

How did the roast dinner go?


----------



## bonnieboo (Apr 27, 2009)

Well, it was the best roast dinner I have ever had.
The beef was gorgeous and I put the potatoes and carrot6s and parsnips all in together, I left the carrots and parsnips whole and they were really really tasty. Cooking in the Remoska must keep the flavour in because everything was extra tasty. I am really pleased with the pot. my husband said the meal was great and he is impressed as well.
Money well spent and I will use it at home and in the motorhome


----------



## dcummin (Jan 21, 2008)

bonnieboo said:


> I am now the proud owner of a Remoska and I am going to attempt to cook a roast dinner in it.
> 
> I am sure it will save a lot of space in the motorhome


Very interested in one of these - seems to be getting a big thumbs up. i've got a small electric oven I bought from Aldi years ago - but does seem to burn everything (nothing to do with me!!) it also a bit power hungry and wouldn't be confident using it on sites with less than 10A


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Do what my mate does he puts anything he can in my garage.

Andy


----------



## betsy (Oct 8, 2007)

Some months ago Liz found a neat bit of kit in Millets. 
We use duvet and pillows and found that they took up a large amount of space as they were bulky and we could not roll or pack them tightly enough. Well in Millets she found that they did 'Compression straps 'which when tightened greatly reduced the volume of these and other items - towels etc.
We have been back several times since to get some more but our local store have no idea when they are due in. We have also tried various camping shops and online with no success.
Has anyone else tried these wonder items, but more to the point can someone tell me where we can buy some more. 
Colin & Liz


----------



## bonnieboo (Apr 27, 2009)

dcummin said:


> bonnieboo said:
> 
> 
> > I am now the proud owner of a Remoska and I am going to attempt to cook a roast dinner in it.
> ...


The roast was lovely yesterday and this morning I cooked the bacon then put the eggs in the middle about 5 mins before dishing up. the bacon was lovely , the eggs were lovely but if you want them soft then you should do them in the frying pan.

Still love the Remoska


----------



## bonnieboo (Apr 27, 2009)

I have now bought a large flexi tub and 3 small ones, they fit inside each other and can be used for shopping, washing up, washing feet, the dog, the van. putting the beers in a tub of cold water if you have too many to put in the fridge when your having your bbq. Lots and lotsof uses.
Tescos £2.99 and £4.99


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Remove all the outer wrapping/boxes of frozen food before putting it in the small freezer compartment of wheel arch type fridges. This way you get far more in.
C.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We have one of these over the bathroom door ( now with a neater way of hanging it than shown in this photo) It's very useful indeed for carrying all the odds and ends- string, matches, camping cards, spirit levels, polarity testers, torches etc that " get away" if you put them in a locker.

We also use roll up compression bags for spare bedclothes and extra cooler/ warmer clothes.

We've also got 2 quillows that I made. These are a quilts that fold up neatly into a pillow. 

Shoes hang in a plastic shoe caddy behind the wardrobe door.

Maps and some guide books are in hanging pockets on the back of the cab seats.

G


----------



## bonnieboo (Apr 27, 2009)

Those outside bins that flatten to a lid size, they are put together with plastic poles that stick in the bottom tray and the top tray and a black sack can go into it.
We even use this in the garden if we have a bbq.
Jakki


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

*space saving*

We use sleeping bags and bought couple of those shrink bags that the vacuum sucks out the air inside the bag and reduces it to fraction of its original size. I had to modify the nozzle on my 12v one to do this.


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

Yo zebedeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
i didn't mean all in the drain pipe, or all the wind lol


Glad you liked the remoska bonniedoo

anybody know about the halogen cooker that is very similar to it?


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

Take half the clothes you think you need, when they get dirty turn them inside out!


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

Store your cans of beer in the fresh water tank, frees up space in the fridge for more white/rose wine and the water keeps the beer cool.


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

Remove the oven, creates space for a large wine rack.
We have never used ours in 2 years of motorhoming.


----------



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

Square plates! Bought by my eagle-eyed wife in Germany I think. You put them on top of each other like you do at home but the cupboard still closes. And they rattle a lot less than those stupid upright racks using less space.


----------



## bonnieboo (Apr 27, 2009)

big shopping bags over the back of the driver and passenger seats for storing mags and anything else you need easy access to
Jakki


----------



## bonnieboo (Apr 27, 2009)

Thought I would open this up again as there are many useful tips for newbies

Jakki


----------



## jncrowe (Feb 14, 2009)

*space saving ?*

i don't think anyones mentioned a steamer we've got one thats a good pan on its own but it has two more steamer pans that go on top it saves space and you can use the steamer top as a colander 
we also keep loads of stuff in the oven cos its insulated to keep heat in it keeps salad and stuff cool so more room in fridge (for booze!)
i also keep the larger foil trays that some ready meals come in they are really handy for keeping bbq stuff warm in the oven and you can chuck them away (recycle them) so it saves on washing up
we always take wellies on our trips working on the theory that if you dont take em you'll need em so we put wine etc in the wellies to keep the bottles quiet and safe whilst travelling
we also fitted a hanging rail in the shower to hang wet/damp coats on 
i cant think of much else but next time we go away ill make a list
atvb
cath


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

We're great fans of Spanish wine and we find Tescos Value White & Rose just right (its also 11%) - its main benefits for Motorhomes is it comes in 1 litre rectangular cartons which store easliy and are easy to dispose off -no glass involved. 

Harry & Pat


----------



## bonnieboo (Apr 27, 2009)

Rhino tubs, great for putting things in, washing feet, dog or anything else. they stack into each other and are great to use for taking the washing/washing up over.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi

An ipad....stores documents, books the whole shabang

Dave


----------

